# Giving up on the Crix for my Orchid



## sk8erkho (Aug 21, 2007)

Okay, it's official!! My little orchid dude does Not dig those things!! but, I need a larger fly but did not want to deal with flies any more because they began to fly and some how escape into my apartment. NOT COOL... I keep reading about the Bluebottle and how you can keep them in the fridge and just take out what you need. Okay fine but what other choices for food other than roaches (won't work either in my complex I'll be sleeping in the streets if they are seen or escape some how). Are meal worms a good choice I noticed today that my local pet shop carries them along with "Night crawlers" what are those? Roaches???? Also, I live in the city so there are not many flying things to just go out and catch...what to do. I want them to have a bit more variety than just the fruit flies and crix!


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 21, 2007)

Could u possibly get moths from a light at night???


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 21, 2007)

yea they all love moths, and the nightcrawlers are just worms :lol:


----------



## Precious (Aug 21, 2007)

love, love, love moths!!! Carolina Biological sells silk moths. I think you receive caterpillars (which mantids eat as well) and raise them to pupa(coccoon). I homeschool my kids and deal with CB for dissection stuff, microscopy, etc. Check 'em out. Good Luck!


----------



## bubforever (Aug 21, 2007)

> yea they all love moths, and the nightcrawlers are just worms :lol:


Very big worms.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 21, 2007)

Brill for Bass fishing :wink:


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2007)

The bluebottle flies are your best bet.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 7, 2007)

I couldn't get flies for my orchid so I just caught common butterflies. He seemed to like them. I'd advise to either catch moths or butterflies (make sure there's no pestidices used in your area) or just buy the flies online.


----------



## Kriss (Sep 7, 2007)

I feed my orchids moths mostly.

Where I work (offices) are in the countryside so plenty of moths congrgate around the lights at night and I just pick them off the walls in the morning.

Go and buy some maggots, hatch batches into flies, feed flies for 3 days on hunny and the offer to your mantids.

Butterflies and bees are good too


----------

